# Para que sirven los logic state o cómo funcionan ?



## Lizeth13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Estaba tratando de implementar un circuito que encontre en internet y lo hacian en proteus, pero yo solo tengo multisim y me di cuenta que usan logic state y logic probe, alguien sabe para qué sirven y como funcionan, y como aparecen en multisim? ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola, esas conexiones son instrumentos virtuales de los que dispone proteus, los Logic State sirven para "inyectar" niveles lógicos en los pines a donde estén conectados mientras que los Logic Probe hacen lo contrario, muestran mediante un recuadro azul o rojo si la señal digital en tal pin es "0" o "1" lógico respectivamente.

Desconozco algún componente similar en Multisim.


----------

